# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  اقوال اسلاميه رائعه

## رمش السعاده

اللهم انى اعوذ بك ان اضل او اضل او اذل او اذل او اظلم او اظلم او اجهل او يجهل على

----------


## رمش السعاده

لا إله إلا أنــت , ســبــحــانــك إنــي كــنــت من الــظــالــمــيــن

----------


## رمش السعاده

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم انى اعوذ بك ان اضل او اضل او اذل او اذل او اظلم او اظلم او اجهل او يجهل على*

*لا إله إلا أنــت , ســبــحــانــك إنــي كــنــت من الــظــالــمــيــن*

*أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق*

*مشكوره خيتو والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق*

*شكرا لك ياعزيزتي*
*دمتِ بسعادة* 

*تح ـياتي*

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورة اختي
على الكلمات الرائعة 
والاقوال
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم انى اعوذ بك ان اضل او اضل او اذل او اذل او اظلم او اظلم او اجهل او يجهل على* 
*لا إله إلا أنــت , ســبــحــانــك إنــي كــنــت من الــظــالــمــيــن* 
*أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق* 

*مشكوره خيتو والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الرد

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لكي

----------

